# The Masters House, Surrey - January 2017



## Brewtal (Mar 4, 2017)

Its been a while since I've posted anything up, sorry about that. Life...!

It's been even longer since anything was posted about this place. 

Most of my recent shenanigans have been with Gromr123, who can get a report up before I can get my camera out of the bag, which is days if not weeks weeks! But this was a solo visit. H was sound asleep so I crept out the house so I didn’t wake her. Can’t been an early morning explore. I just felt like having some me time!

So Sidney. Where do we start?

This place has been covered a few times, but not for a couple of years. I first went here well over a year with H but after getting ripped to pieces with the shoulder high blackberry bushes, getting in, and realising how mouldy it was with no masks (my bad!) she wasn't up for it. Fair play, she said on you go I will wait outside, so I ventured in and had a look around quickly. I knew where I was very quickly. Not wanting to leave H outside by herself I left and we checked out another couple of places that were mega fails, so as is the tradition we went to the pub. I have been waiting for winter to return so the overgrowth will down, and die down it didn't! The previous year we could get to the other side, but it was like a jungle!

History:

Sidney passed away in 1996 from what others have gathered. When I visited this time his death certificate, all his pics (framed family ones) apart from a few scattered on the ground, a lot of personal stuff like the passport etc. and most importantly (and I really fucking hope!) his ashes had been taken away. I would be very happy to think it was a family member who did this, but I can't be sure.

Sidney liked to smoke a pipe (also gone) and liked his music. I don't like to touch stuff (for hygiene reasons) but from the bits I could see it was classical music he enjoyed. He owned a coach building business with his brother in a nearby town. After his wife's death he lived there alone until his own passing. They were obviously relativity well off because of the uncashed cheques/orders laying around. His ashes lay there after his cremation, deserted by his son. The house changed hands and everything was left to rot.

A very sad place indeed.

I spent a good hour or two mooching around here, it was the first time in god knows how long I have truly had time to myself. I can think of better places to have such a luxury! None the less, I don't get out to play as much as I would like so I've been learning how to use my camera properly so hope it shows.

A few externals on my phone as I left because it was pissing it down, both inside and out:














Not the easiest to venture through, it was like that most of the way up the hill. I am so used to vegetation dying off back home in winter in Scotland, apparently it doesn't in the Mediterranean climate that is Surrey! When I first visited with H we could walk to the other side and open the door, but that is so junglefied (yeah I’m making that a word!) it was impossible. 

Anyway, on with the proper pics. Most of these were taken on my tripod but given the lack of stability some were point and shoot.





































































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## HughieD (Mar 4, 2017)

What an absolute treasure-trove of decay. Beautifully captured..


----------



## smiler (Mar 4, 2017)

At least the Green Shield Stamps are still there, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 4, 2017)

Superb, I love these sorts of places, thanks for posting.


----------



## brickworx (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice to see it again and a nice set of pics from you...thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 4, 2017)

That looks a great place.full of bits and bobs.love that really green toilet


----------



## DiggerDen (Mar 4, 2017)

I remember the mouldy smell from here. I've often wondered and hoped Sidney's family came back for his ashes. Looks pretty much as I saw it over a year ago. Great photos.


----------



## Gromr (Mar 5, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> Most of my recent shenanigans have been with Gromr123, who can get a report up before I can get my camera out of the bag, which is days if not weeks weeks!



Hahaha, I don't mess about 

This place is something special indeed, so much left there! Fantastic photos as always. Look forward to visiting here soon!


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 5, 2017)

loved that Bewtal so many thing just left behind, great report


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 6, 2017)

while I saw it possibly with its most untouched possessions its rather sad to see alot of stuff vanished, I am also hoping the ashes and the other urn of ashes was taken care of (not the empty one in the kitchen) but who knows... you did an excellent job here and managed to photograph bits, that was not evident at the time of my visit dude


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey this is a great detailed report with some fantastic images! Bow down to your tripod its certainly done its job lol

Its like I've walked through the place too! 
Lovely mix of close ups and wangles, the cheque, the teeth on the window sill and the history of the place all very sad..."your mate can get a report out before you can get your camera out" cheered me up lol yep I know that feelin all too well...if I had been there I'd still be faffin about now trying to move stuff into the light or a lot of tripod action on uneven floors then having trouble with my tech wen I got in or HD crash, yep life certainly gets in the way lol!


----------

